

Ask HN: Tour guidebooks for business travelers - palidanx

Recently as I have traveled a lot through my local airport hubs (Orange County, CA and LAX), I find myself giving a lot of restaurant and things to do recommendations for business travelers visiting the region.<p>There are a lot of tour guides for regions, but would any of you be interested in a tour guide book/app for a given airport?<p>So say you are a business traveler flying into LAX, you would get a tour book specifically geared towards business travelers.  So for example, it would highlight restaurants good for after work, and activities good for the weekend.  Ideally it would be customized per airport region.<p>Things the guidebook would omit would be sleeping accommodations because the assumption is that it would already be booked through a business traveler's respective work.<p>Any thoughts on this?
======
exnav29
Sounds interesting. But you may want to look at online resources and other
apps to see if they do not currently offer the information you are looking to
provide. I am not sure how much traction your book/app would have though.
There are so many travel books and apps now that your offering may get lost in
the noise of the other offerings.

Perhaps, you could try partnering with existing sites/apps/books to offer this
sort of information that they could incorporate into their offering. You would
need to show how the experience would be for the users as well as how your
information would add value.

